# pinworms in babies born dead. You can see them



## chickenrunnin (Aug 15, 2010)

So after much research today and heartache, I have come to the conclusion that the maggot looking things that were all over my rabbits anus and vulva and several babies are pinworms. Have you ever dealt with this. This evening my rabbit gave birth to another baby that was half eaten with worms. I thought the flies got to the ones I wasnt with her with when she birthed them. How do I get rid of this. She was very healthy until she went to get bred my a neighbors friend. I had no clue about any of this. I am also concerned that my other bred female is going to have the same problem with she gives birth in the next couple of days as they were bred by the same male a day apart. Can somehelp please?


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 16, 2010)

My weapon of choice for any parasite problem is Ivermectin. You can use either the injectable cattle wormer (Ivomec) or an oral paste formula intended for horses (the injectable form can be given orally). It doesn't take much - just a few drops of the liquid, or a grain of rice-sized blob of the paste.

It's been a while since I last used it, but I seem to remember that the Ivomec insert says something about not using it on pregnant animals. I don't know the reasoning behind it, but as a precaution, I don't give it to any rabbit that I think may be pregnant. Ivermectin can get into the milk of a lactating animal, but that isn't a problem unless the animal is something like a cow or goat whose milk may be consumed by humans.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 16, 2010)

Bunnylady,

Thank you, I knew I would find something on here. I did so much research online last night and didnt find anything that was of any help. I did find a calculator especially made for rabbits on dosages, I felt was pretty neat. 

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

I am pretty heart broken over these babies. I have never seen anything like it before. My animals were very healthy and now this. I guess it could have happened to anyone. I never saw the male. My neighbor/family friend who has raised rabbits for most of his life took my girls to a friend of his to be bred as he paid for the breeding so he could have some of the babies. However, I never expected them to get worms like this. 

I have the paste, if my girl is infested badly enough that the babies are effected should I worm her one time or a couple of times. I know the horses that are badly infected with worms get it every three weeks for a set time. I am scared to see what is to happen with my other female due on wednesday. They were bred a day apart and I am sure if one had it the other will. 

I will keep you posted, and thank you very much for your help.
Kelly


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention that these girls are Flemish Giants


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of you having such trouble.  

I would not be so quick to think the buck had anything to do with the worm problem.  If you have rats or mice, your does may have picked it up from them.  If your rabbits have ever eaten grass or hay, they may have picked it up from that.

I use both Ivermectin and Piperzine to treat my rabbits a few times per year as regular maintenance.  

1% Ivermectin liquid dosage is 1/10th cc per lb of rabbit.  So, a 2lb rabbit would get .02 cc (reading on the 1cc syringe).  Repeat the dosage 10 - 14 days after the first to complete the treatment.  It can be given orally or subQ.  

Piperzine is very easy to administer as it comes in liquid form and is simply added to the animal's drinking water.  Dosage is given on the bottle label (see dosage for dogs, cats, and small animals).  You dose by weight in drops of Piperzine into the water.  I give each animal an amount of water I know they can finish off in one day or less and and add the Piperzine drops.  That way, when their water crock is dry, I know they've finished their medicine.  Redose 10 - 14 days after the first dose to complete treatment.

Are you positive your does is not suffering from fly strike?

Best wishes to you and your rabbits.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 18, 2010)

It was flystrike. Boy this is a hard thing. I am heartbroken and didnt realize anything like this could ever happen to an animal I take such good care of. I think if she was a smaller rabbit this could have killed her. I think that I caught it early and that she is a big girl saved her life. Thank you for your well wishes. Biggest thing that happened tonight was that I got her to eat and drink and....She peed and had a little poo. YEAH!! its been 2 days. She is in my bedroom in the air conditioned room where it is quiet and no pests to bother her. She is a happy good girl, hopefully returning to full health. Sad thing is, is that I am glad she miscarried 5 days early, because I probably would not have seen this and she would be gone today. She is my sons best friend and it would have killed me if something happened to her. We were lucky and learned an important lesson, that is for sure. 

Kelly


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 18, 2010)

*hug*  Don't beat yourself up on this.  I understand flystike can happen before you know it and people are shocked when they discover it.  I hope your son's doe makes a full recovery.

What kind of fly control are you using?  What works best for you?

I understand that sometimes, the weather can be the worst (or best) for flies and it can be a real struggle to control them.  Right now, I'm cleaning trays often and set hanging scent bait fly traps _away_ from the animals.  I also have fly strips in the rabbitry.  I just found our DE and will be adding some of that to all our animals feed.  We've had an usually cool summer here but I just know the last of August and September will probably be scorchers and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, we live in Washington and its normally pretty cool and I dont really have a problem with flies except those that bother my horses. I have open bottom cages and we collect what drops on the ground and move it away to a compost pile. I spray the area with pinesol once a week in a spray bottle. In the last 3 days we have hit one hundred degrees and I have been misting the rabbits and using fans as I didnt have cages at the time to bring them in (they are around 20 pounds give or take). So I may have caused this by misting them and then the flies in the hot heat and others have said that it could have been as quickly at her giving birth and being moist. I never knew any sort of thing could happen.  Going into the spring time before the grass really starts to grow we have the yard sprayed for bugs.  We dont have bug problems. Everyone is inside during the day now as they are in dog crates and out and night in the crates when it is cool. We are going to change the cage they have outside so that there is a solid bottom now and they go in the litter box. They were trained as babies and still go in the same spot in the big girl cage. I keep checking them and my male as I am now paranoid. 

So enough excitement today as we prepare for  a female due tomorrow, rehabbing the one doe and our sonic boom. I am wasted. Thanks for your responses as it helps greatly to talk it out to someone who will listen. 

Kelly


----------

